# Occasional Loose Stool - How Nervous to Be?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

My poor vizsla puppy Pippa (aged 16 weeks) has had occasional loose stools for the past week. In general, her stool looks okay in the morning and in the afternoon (according to the doggie daycare and the dog walker) her stool is okay. At night, it has been loose off and on. I called the vet and they didn't seem concerned...but I am worried she is eating something that is causing this. I stopped the chicken Blue Bits I was using as training treats and am still waiting to see if that helps. I also need to check with doggie daycare about treats....Anything else I should be doing??? A blander diet with rice and boiled chicken??? She eats Taste of the Wild....and is only about 22 pounds so I don't want her to lose any weight....any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It probably isn't anything to worry about, but I heard that pumpkin can help.

Mischa has one hard, then five minutes later, one soft. 
This is a daily event, and has been for as long as I can remember.

Please do not ask what happens when she eats things she isn't suppose to. 
The memory is still too vivid. :'( <- (the tear is from the smell)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it unless the loose stools are consistent throughout the day, every day. My Sophie too starts out the day with hard stools and then by the end of the day after swimming in pond (and drinking that water), running around and chewing on some grass, her stools are not as hard anymore.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine was allergic to some ingredients and after many tries settled with Natural Balance sweet potato & venison.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I just want to add that running can really loosen their stools. This would make sense since she is fine in the morning and differen by the afternoon. 

-J


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper starts out with firm stools in the morning that are a little loose by night-time. It's from the running and excitement at the park or wherever we choose to be at night. Nothing to get overly concerned about, I think. You can try adding pumpkin if you're really concerned, or at least tired of picking up loose stool. ;D


----------

